

Review my App: Terminology for iPad (Promo Codes) - agiletortoise

My new iPad app has just hit the App Store.<p>I'd love some feedback, both here and on the App store.  I've posted some promo code below for anyone interested -- I only ask that if you use one, you leave a rating/review on the App Store.<p>----<p>Website: http://agiletortoise.com/terminology<p>iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/terminology/id380288546?mt=8&#38;uo=4<p>Terminology is a dictionary, thesaurus, research tool or just playground for those curious about words. It sets itself apart from other dictionary apps for the iPad with it's rich, readable interface and easy access to further research with the built-in browser.<p>Terminology is the perfect tool for anyone interested in honing their language. From writers working on the next great novel, to marketers crafting the perfect tagline.<p>----<p>K6JEFAFNJWPX<p>P9HNY97XJK4H<p>AFJMN934ATH3<p>P3ENK6K367HL<p>K3KEJ93AEJKF
======
d0m
I know it's not really a feedback.. but how did you do make that awesome video
with the hand that click?

For the APP, I don't think I would really use it honestly, however, it seems a
powerful tool for writers and correctors. It's also a good tool for cross-word
(which you may add more features in that direction since a lot of people might
like this). Finally, it's a good "Look how my ipAd is cool" app to show to
family, teachers, etc. (But that, I mean, people that don't have ipad and
don't understand why it's cool, but by giving them something they use
(dictionary), they can understand why people like ipad).

~~~
agiletortoise
The video was done in the iPhone simulator using Phone Finger:

<http://www.wonderwarp.com/phonefinger/>

Thanks for the comments.

